# Grain Question....



## Crispy (23/7/04)

In another thread I mentioned wanting to brew a Belgian Wit,.....JM suggested to use "spelt", from a grain store.

My question is this...

Is there any difference in grain, produced for the breakfast cereal set, to the grain produced for brewing.

From a grain store would this wheat be "malted"? 

Any thoughts abouth using this?

Cheers,

Crispy


----------



## GOLIATH (23/7/04)

Crispy,

Spelt is a VERY old variety of wheat. I don't know of anyone in OZ that is malting it. Perhaps Glenbar, but I doubt it.

I can supply it UNHUSKED if you wish. Pricing I am not certain of but figure about $2.50 per KG.

It has been oft touted as a gluten free grain but it does contain gluten.

It has a different chromasone structure than standard wheat varietes and I am told that it is a better balanced grain as well (what that means I don't know)

Hope this helps
Regards
Dave


----------



## Jovial_Monk (23/7/04)

The difference in feed grade and brewing grains is the level of protein: brewing grains are low in protein

it is not malted and must not be malted for a wit! Raw wheat! it is the raw wheat puts the nice tang into a wit

Jovial Monk


----------



## Crispy (23/7/04)

- GOLIIATH/Dave

The unhusked wheat you are talking about, is this malted or unmalted?

If unmalted, is there a difference in the way in needs to be mashed...eg a longer mash or with a higher proportion of other base malt

Cheers,

Crispy


----------



## sosman (24/7/04)

Crispy - I made a belgian wit a couple of months ago. For the unmalted wheat I used "torrified wheat" from a HBS.

Apparently you can buy flaked wheat from some health food stores (not to be confused with weeties). They look like rolled oats.

GLS reckons he uses wheat flour - there are some tricks to this but if you search the ocb archives you might pick up some ideas.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (24/7/04)

Still reckon spelt is the best. I have mashed a large amount of flaked wheat, trying to forget THAT brewday!!!!!

You don't want a ton of raw wheat in the grit w/o husks, big time stuck sparge. I brewed an Old Ale yesterday, thought a kilo of oatmalt (in 32Kg grist) would be OK. S L O W sparge 

But a silky smootth wort and beer 

Jovial Monk


----------

